# why i dont like big drum chippers



## a_lopa (Feb 25, 2012)

Bandit 2090 Chipper - YouTube


I know of a few of these lemons around,beware big drum chippers...you have been told


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 26, 2012)

Del_ said:


> Onboard chip storage?



I know a guy who spent $200k on one...


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 26, 2012)

Whats up with the shaft mod, sticking through the cover?


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know the first thing about these chippers. So, what is the problem with them.
Oh, by the way, did the discharge chute plug up on it during the filming of the video? I did not see much in the way of chips coming out.
Jeff


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 26, 2012)

Why did the autofeed kick in so much ? Around here the Morbark 2100D would eat a log that size in one chomp. Maybe it was some supertough downunder tree?
Rick


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Feb 26, 2012)

that chipper is dogged !!! big drum chippers are awesome, heres a video of one thats not a total piece of crap. that chipper was clogged when they started it. ramming wood into it will only clog it more. and the auto feed kicking in was cause it was already clogged and re-chipping chips and wood and chips and wood every time the drum went around, so heres a video of a NON POS in action, same idential chipper. just with a infeed conveyor 

Bandit 2090 Whole Tree Chipper DRUM- Bandit 2090 para Arbol Entero- Tambor. - YouTube


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2012)

One of those Bandit Chip-Box Combo units.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## squad143 (Feb 26, 2012)

Seriously though, those are some monsterous machines.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Feb 26, 2012)

jo6wo said:


> that chipper was clogged when they started it.



I disagree that it was clogged at the start. Look at just before the 1 minute mark, chips are flying out of the chute and then the autofeed kicks in. After that, no more chips come out of the chute, just come over the feed wheel. Not sure why it clogged. Was that the point of the origional post ?
Rick


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Whats up with the shaft mod, sticking through the cover?



Looks like an add on pto that was the wrong size!


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 26, 2012)

I have talked with owners who have various large chippers and owned a few myself and nothing beats a big disc for throwing the chips.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2012)

a_lopa said:


> I have talked with owners who have various large chippers and owned a few myself and nothing beats a big disc for throwing the chips.



I thought the disks clogged more than drums?


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 26, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Looks like an add on pto that was the wrong size!



Makes you wonder what other mods they did that kept it from throwing chips like that? It was barely spitting them out before it clogged up, something wasn't right when they started.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 27, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I thought the disks clogged more than drums?



In my limited experience, yes. Disks cut more efficiently because the cut radially to the axis of the wood, generating better chips along the way. Drum chippers cut faster, handling much faster feed rate. _Think "chuck & duck"._

It is obvious that the operator was not doing things properly. Bandit specifies "bumping" the clutch, and that guy was burning it up with constant push until engaged; this wears out the clutches more than bumping them. Bandit sets their clutches rather tightly, so that you really need to muscle the clutch lever to lock it down. That looked real easy for the operator to set the clutch, so I suspect the clutch was out of adjustment, maybe nearly roasted from abuse.

I would guess that the Intimidator chipper never plugs up the chute until the chip-drum turns too slowly. Throttle it down, slip the clutch, or burn/throw the belts, and you will have a plugged chute very shortly. I have never run a Bandit drum chipper, but it might be that they don't like shooting the chips backwards, too.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

Toddppm said:


> Makes you wonder what other mods they did that kept it from throwing chips like that? It was barely spitting them out before it clogged up, something wasn't right when they started.



Yup that thing has been hacked! What the hell are the claiming that video is for ? To show what?I cant be to show how good the machine is!I guess Morbark put it on there!


----------



## paccity (Feb 27, 2012)

my morbark 2400 has no prob eating wood like that . it looks like that one dumped it all under the drum. sharp knives set tight makes all the diff on how it works .


----------



## Eq Broker (Feb 27, 2012)

*Bid Drum Chippers*

The two differences between a disc and a drum are as follows:

A disc chipper will get uneven knife wear and it will throw the chips harder and further than a drum due to the size of the fan paddles.

A drum chipper will have even knife wear however, it will not throw harder or further due to the small size of the fan paddles. Unless a separate fan has been added.

If the auto-feed is constantly coming on when running smaller wood the tachometer needs to be reset to different rpm values. The range of the rpm's is too close to each other and they need to be further apart. If you received a manual, please check how to change the settings in the tach. You only want to change the low and high side of the rpm's. I would suggest about a 200-300 rpm difference between the two settings. Run some wood and test it after resetting the tach. You may have to play with it until you come up with the proper settings.

I hope this helps!

Eq Broker


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 27, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Yup that thing has been hacked! What the hell are the claiming that video is for ? To show what?I cant be to show how good the machine is!I guess Morbark put it on there!



The video is a sales tool :msp_mellow:


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 27, 2012)

Aparentley there is a modified discharge chute for that model i don't know if it fixed it.,Big drums work great on MOST stuff.

Guy i know brought the SAME machine brand new as in the video for a contract to chip 300mm dia dry hardwood logs salvaged from fires.

It did exactly the same as the one in the video,No anvil/dull knives/is going to block that quick its a lemon!!!

I have a 280HD bandit if they built a bigger disc machine i would buy it!!

:msp_smile:


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

a_lopa said:


> Aparentley there is a modified discharge chute for that model i don't know if it fixed it.,Big drums work great on MOST stuff.
> 
> Guy i know brought the SAME machine brand new as in the video for a contract to chip 300mm dia dry hardwood logs salvaged from fires.
> 
> ...



I have an 1890 good machine.


----------



## treemandan (Feb 27, 2012)

My 90 xp would have chewed that log up about the same, then again my 90 xp is running right and it was a small log.

When the autofeed on that monster kicked in I could see something was amiss. 

I noticed what looked like a patch panel welded on the schute, maybe that was what clogged it.

I think I also noticed the operator taking it out of gear at high rpm.



I think I also noticed that these and a million other reasons prompted me to buy a brand new machine if I was going to be serious.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 27, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> I have an 1890 good machine.



I know a guy with 3 x 1890(under 2 years old) and 2 x 280HD he said they don't like the clumpy or wet stuff as much as the disc....


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 27, 2012)

a_lopa said:


> I know a guy with 3 x 1890(under 2 years old) and 2 x 280HD he said they don't like the clumpy or wet stuff as much as the disc....



Not many problems in the Eastern USA with it .It will jam sometimes if you put logs in sideways and chip big long slivers.Might want to check his rpms.


----------



## Woodhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Good time to make my first post; been lurking for quite awhile now!

Thread should be titled "why poor maintenance and misuse can destroy a big drum chipper"!

There's a vid on youtube somewhere of a big Bandit filling a semi trailer with chips in something like 8 minutes. And I think they do make a bigger disc chipper, model 2400 I think? Of course, you need a semi to pull it......


----------



## Bigstumps (Mar 3, 2012)

I think that PTO shaft was probably just a replacement clutch and came with a longer shaft that they didn't cut off when they installed the clutch. A quick hit with a port a band and that is fixed.

Looks like it was a video made to sell that used machine.

Now they have the fun task of unplugging it!!!


----------

